# Happy Thanksgiving!!



## glorycloud (Nov 22, 2017)

Happy Thanksgiving from my "family" to yours. 8)


----------



## scrapman1077 (Nov 22, 2017)

Thanks, and to all here Happy Thanksgiving !


----------



## cosmetal (Nov 22, 2017)

And to you too, sir!

Nice looking Georgia "cookies" :!:

James


----------



## UncleBenBen (Nov 22, 2017)

That centerpiece would look great on my table!

Happy Thanksgiving everyone! 

I just have to rub it in a little. Our friends in the Philippines will understand. My mother's youngest brother was in the Navy and married one heck of a great Filipino gal. She is an amazing cook. 

Tonight we have just about made ourselves sick on her made entirely from scratch lumpia. I always loved when they would come to stay when I was a kid and this really took me back. I wish you all could taste these things!


----------



## Platdigger (Nov 23, 2017)

Thanks Glorycloud! Back atcha, and a Happy Thanksgiving to you all!


----------



## Yggdrasil (Nov 23, 2017)

Hi. 
These are well known and loved here too. 
I think they call them "Lumpiang Shanghai" (Short: Lumpia) and are the "Chinoy" version of Springrolls. 
They are the first to go on any of our parties  "Lami Kaayo"
They also come in a fresh variety, and they inspires some social eating  
Mixing ingredients and wrapping them and eating. 
I believe, it may well be in the original spirit of Thanksgiving

We don't have a tradition for Thanksgiving here, but to the ones who do. 
Happy Thanksgiving !!

PS! Don't mix the chips in the first image with the food, even if they look delicious


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Nov 23, 2017)

I wish everyone a Happy Thanksgiving. I am thankful for all the family that will gather in our home today, and for the extended family I've found here on the forum. I hope you all have a wonderful day!

Dave


----------



## jonn (Nov 23, 2017)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## snoman701 (Nov 23, 2017)

So dinner was awesome. 

In the end, it's a rush to finish all of the dishes.

The sweet potatoes were cooked, but my wife forgot marshmallows. 

She flipped out a bit, so I had to go to walgreens.

Came back with beer, wine of two varieties and large marshmallows instead of the minis, as that's all i could find

Fifteen minutes later I'm standing in the corner of the kitchen helping out and look over and see smoke billowing from the stove

After opening and having 18" flames shooting out, I can suggest that if you change the size marshmallow you use, you should also make sure the distance from the top of the marshmallows to the broiler is appropriate

Time to refill her wine glass


----------



## denim (Nov 23, 2017)

Sno, that's hilarious! We've all had days like that. Thanks for sharing that little nugget of painful humor.
Hope you all had as good of a holiday as I did.
Dennis


----------



## artart47 (Nov 24, 2017)

Hi my Friends!
A great thanksgiving to you all! I was just at my sister's house south of the border in Illinois. Her home is the family hub. She puts out the same spread that our mom used to for the holydays. I ate soooo much... you know what they say about turkey having a sleep aid in it, well I fell asleep on the couch for three hours.
Back in Milwaukee area at the coffee shop and will head home and filter PGM powder from the solution tonight. It is a great thanksgiving!
Art.


----------

